# Old Tractors & Truck



## jcdeboever (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2016)

Great set.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 6, 2016)

Very nice! I really like that truck - and your photo of it.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 6, 2016)

Neat set.


----------



## KenC (Mar 7, 2016)

Love the truck.  All of these things are begging for some detail close-ups.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

KenC said:


> Love the truck.  All of these things are begging for some detail close-ups.



I know, right? Well, I was just starting to get into photography seriously when I took these and had no idea what I was doing. So hopefully you will give me a pass. I have learned a lot on here and can't wait to get out and see how much I have improved. I actually did some closeups but not on the REO.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Great set.





Dagwood56 said:


> Very nice! I really like that truck - and your photo of it.





LarryLomona said:


> Neat set.





KenC said:


> Love the truck.  All of these things are begging for some detail close-ups.



Thank you all. I appreciate it.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice Rumley Oil-Pull in the first one; any more shots of that?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice Rumley Oil-Pull in the first one; any more shots of that?


Lots of them...I'll post later

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

@tirediron ...Not as many as I thought... More closeups. I am actually kind of fond of those, on my list to study up on before the next show.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

@tirediron .... I forgot one, probably the best one.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2016)

Purdy!  That's a 15-30, same as our club used to have.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Purdy!  That's a 15-30, same as our club used to have.



Nice. Hey, you gave me some advice to shoot the cylinder side, thank-you for that tip. Any other tips when shooting? I mean, I have a better understanding of the exposure triangle now and flash techniques. So I guess composition tips, like what is it that people want to see...

Is it OK to shoot close ups on details? You knew that one close up of the gears was a Rumely, pretty impressive. I really like gears / mechanical, interesting painted on lettering, and whistles to name a few.

This year, I want to get some pics of pulls and things actually in operation.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2016)

Actually, the main reason I said to shoot the cylinder side was so that I could see what kind of machine it was!   Seriously though, close-ups are usually really interesting on this sort of stuff.  Ask the operators if you can get up on the deck and get some shots up there as well.


----------



## Designer (Mar 7, 2016)

Y'all be careful with those closeups!  Those exposed belts, flywheels, and gears can give a nasty bite.  Be sure to ask the operator if you may approach.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

Designer said:


> Y'all be careful with those closeups!  Those exposed belts, flywheels, and gears can give a nasty bite.  Be sure to ask the operator if you may approach.


I'll sold my 60mm micro Nikkor...[emoji6] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2016)

Designer said:


> Y'all be careful with those closeups!  Those exposed belts, flywheels, and gears can give a nasty bite.  Be sure to ask the operator if you may approach.


Mehhh... coming back from a meet with all your digits means you really didn't do enough!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all be careful with those closeups!  Those exposed belts, flywheels, and gears can give a nasty bite.  Be sure to ask the operator if you may approach.
> ...


Or 3rd degree burns from a steam dump..

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

